# Irish Guy Looking for Drinking Buddies



## teacherman (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi All, 

Arrving on the 22 of August for a new job. I know that I will miss being down the pub with mates the most!!!

I have looked into bars and all in Cairo and it looks like there are plenty. Niw i just need the people. I can promise demented laughs, sore heads and drinking games. If that sounds ok reply to me here. 

Cheers

Teacherman


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Irish guy, look out the BCA in Mohandiseen, its an ex pat club, if you are going to work at the British council plenty there will point u in the right direction


----------



## teacherman (Jul 15, 2009)

Cheers for that. 

Not working for the council but in a school over there. Will be living in that area as well so thats cool. 

The Scots are usually up for the craic too (and your your the first reply) so I'll be looking forward to it!!!


Irish Guy


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

No probs you can give me a buzz when you get here and I will give you directions etc, just a reminder that the holy month of Ramadan start around the 26th August so alot of pubs will be closed, but not the BCA


----------



## masr8 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi - you will have so many places to go - depends what you like, BCA mohadessin, Ace club, BCA helipolis, chopsticks, la bodega, stiletto, mojitos, hardrock, sangria, absolute, the red onion, deals bar, harrys pub.


----------



## masr8 (Jul 19, 2008)

do you have facebook?


----------



## teacherman (Jul 15, 2009)

masr8 said:


> do you have facebook?



Hi Mas, 

Cheers for that. Yeah my name is Labhras de Faoite on Facebook.

Give me a shout


----------



## melissa87 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi Irish guy! i dont want to sound like some kind of stalker or anything but iv been franticly looking for someone whose Irish and a teacher in egypt! Im hoping to work there sept, il be a newly gradated art and design teacher for secondary school. The problem i have is iv done the irish curriculum, and im just guessing u would have done that too?? did u have any problems then getting a job in egypt in a british/american curriculum school? any info would be amazing! thanks so much, mel


----------



## teacherman (Jul 15, 2009)

melissa87 said:


> Hi Irish guy! i dont want to sound like some kind of stalker or anything but iv been franticly looking for someone whose Irish and a teacher in egypt! Im hoping to work there sept, il be a newly gradated art and design teacher for secondary school. The problem i have is iv done the irish curriculum, and im just guessing u would have done that too?? did u have any problems then getting a job in egypt in a british/american curriculum school? any info would be amazing! thanks so much, mel


Hi Melissa, 
I got a job from the TES website (.co.uk) it found it in July so i was late enough. Start looking now on that site. There is no difference in the British curriculum (well not much) so you should be sorted. There will be an opening at my school next year. Its a primary school but they dont seem to mind I am secondary history like. 

Keep trying that site and let me know how you get on. my facebook is labhras de faoite. Email me at 
No worries about sounding like a stalker. When you get here you take everyones number and give yours out to anyone to try and get a posse going. 

Right - FB me if you need anymore info. 

Labhras


----------



## melissa87 (Dec 29, 2009)

great thanks for that info! il go have a look now and hopefully something will pop up


----------

